# Malcom



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Dicembre 2017)

Nome: Malcom Filipe Silva de Oliveira
Data di nascita: 26/02/1997	
Luogo di nascita: San Paolo
Altezza: 171 cm
Nazionalità: Brasile
Posizione: esterno sinistro/esterno destro
Piede: sinistro
Squadra attuale: Bordeaux
Scadenza: 30.06.2021

Malcom nasce come un'ala sinistra vecchio stampo, da dribbling e cross in mezzo, ma col salto in Europa il suo stile di gioco ha subito un'evoluzione. 
Malcom, al Bordeaux, infatti, inizia a giocare da esterno destro a piede invertito, tramutandosi in un esterno/trequartista, in grado di venire dentro al campo, sulla trequarti, grazie al suo dribbling, e cercare l'imbucata per il compagno.

Il brasiliano, quindi, non è un finalizzatore e non ama attaccare l'area di rigore; il che non vuol dire che non sappia andare in rete -a tal proposito, i suoi numeri sono in crescita-, ma Malcom preferisce, sicuramente, fungere da regista avanzato, grazie anche alle sue doti di visione di gioco e di rifinitura; in tal senso, il suo gioco lungo e corto è già ad altissimi livelli e non sembra avere difetti, ma sono da esercitare armi come il tiro, che non suole usare di frequente, ma che presenta già ottima efficacia.

Il giocatore, inoltre, sembra promettere bene anche da un punto di vista mentale; sua, infatti, la scelta di crescere all'ombra dei riflettori, scegliendosi una piazza come Bordeaux, dove maturare con calma e costruirsi piano piano come giocatore. 
Con questa stagione saranno già due anni e mezzo d'Europa per il brasiliano, ma, a mio parere, è arrivato già il momento per il grande salto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Dicembre 2017)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Dicembre 2017)




----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Dicembre 2017)

Oggi ha fatto un golazo assurdo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Dicembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nome: Malcom Filipe Silva de Oliveira
> Data di nascita: 26/02/1997
> Luogo di nascita: San Paolo
> Altezza: 171 cm
> ...



Molto interessante. Nella nostra squadra tatticamente prenderebbe il posto di Suso. A meno che non andiamo con i 3 dietro l'unica punta. Comunque rispetto allo spagnolo, che ama giocare nello stretto e con la palla tra i piedi, Malcom sembra ami di più correre palla al piede. Quindi potrebbero anche incastrarsi in un certo modo.


----------



## ralf (2 Dicembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nome: Malcom Filipe Silva de Oliveira
> Data di nascita: 26/02/1997
> Luogo di nascita: San Paolo
> Altezza: 171 cm
> ...



Malcom in the middle 

Nel giro di 4 giorni 2 goals da oltre 30 metri. Come giocatore ricorda molto Coutinho.










Season stats 2017:


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Dicembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nome: Malcom Filipe Silva de Oliveira
> Data di nascita: 26/02/1997
> Luogo di nascita: San Paolo
> Altezza: 171 cm
> ...



Mi ispira parecchio


Suo padre gioca al piccolo chimico in un camper ogni tanto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Dicembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Molto interessante. Nella nostra squadra tatticamente prenderebbe il posto di Suso. A meno che non andiamo con i 3 dietro l'unica punta. Comunque rispetto allo spagnolo, che ama giocare nello stretto e con la palla tra i piedi, Malcom sembra ami di più correre palla al piede. Quindi potrebbero anche incastrarsi in un certo modo.


Esatto, è simile a Suso come tipologia di esterno. Non credo, tuttavia, che potrebbero incastrarsi bene se schierati contemporaneamente, ma una grande squadra si permette di tenerli entrambi e di farli ruotare in alto a destra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Dicembre 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Malcom in the middle
> 
> Nel giro di 4 giorni 2 goals da oltre 30 metri. *Come giocatore ricorda molto Coutinho*.
> 
> ...


Suso, Coutinho, Malcom, sì, quello è il tipo.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Forte forte.. peccato che abbiamo già Suso.
Ci serve un esterno sinistro veloce.


----------



## ralf (4 Dicembre 2017)

Pare interessi al Psg per sostituire Di Maria e Lucas.

Vs Dijon


----------



## MarcoMilanista (6 Dicembre 2017)

Bel gol ma avendo visto la partita...non contribuisce per nulla al gioco dei girondini, deve migliorare molto in questo aspetto.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Forte forte.. peccato che abbiamo già Suso.
> Ci serve un esterno sinistro veloce.



.


----------



## ralf (6 Dicembre 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Bel gol ma avendo visto la partita...non contribuisce per nulla al gioco dei girondini, deve migliorare molto in questo aspetto.



A livello di statistiche, è tra i primi dieci in Europa per chances create.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Dicembre 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Bel gol ma avendo visto la partita...non contribuisce per nulla al gioco dei girondini, deve migliorare molto in questo aspetto.


Avrai beccato la partita sbagliata, perché è praticamente il regista avanzato del Bordeaux.


----------

